# What is the best Remote Probe thermometer out there?



## shtrdave (Jul 7, 2012)

I know what a can of worms to open.

I have several taylors but they seem to always read different temps I put one in a ham last weekend and it read 95° right away. I checked it with boiling water and it read 208° so I put in my butts today and it seemed to be about 10 degrees from my other one I was using, one read 77 and the other 87 temp was closer 77.

Thinking about trying a different brand, had Polders, none of them worked well at all, toss probably 4 of them after getting such inconsistent readings I even tried cooking the probes in fry oil to cook out any moisture that may have gotten in them.

Mavericks don't seem to get a great review on the amazon site.

I am not looking for one of the wireless ones just the kind I can stick to the side of the smoker and run the probe inside.

With butts it isn't a big deal, I have done them enough to know that 13-14 hours in my cookshack puts them right where i want them.

Any insight is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 7, 2012)

I am very happy with my Mavericks - I have both the ET73 and the 732. Both work well for me. I even have one in my motorhome to use on the road


----------



## mike fitz (Jul 7, 2012)

Take a look at some of the meters from ThermoWorks and the smokehouse Thermocouple probe. Good quality stuff and the interchangeable K type probes are nice. You can swap out the smokehouse probe for an instant read or whatever. They have some dual types as well so you can watch smoker temps as well as meats. Not cheap but accurate and should last a long time.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 7, 2012)

I've had an ET-73 for 9 months now and use it every weekend if not more and have never had a single problem out of it....oh wait I had to replace the batteries once.


----------



## shtrdave (Jul 7, 2012)

The ET-73 has the dual probe, can I monitor 2 pieces of meat with it? I usually run 2 one on the top rack and one on the lower.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes..  just order an extra meat probe


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 7, 2012)

but you really want the new and improved version..  The "ET 732"


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 7, 2012)

You can but the only thing is, the probes that come with it, one has a pointy end for meat and the other has a blunt end and is shorter for smoker temp. I guess it would work but would be hard to push it into the meat and might not reach the middle. You can buy replacement probes so you could get another meat probe with the pointy end and that would work.


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 7, 2012)

You beat me to it ...I basically was going to say the same thing and edited it out....


----------



## whistlepig (Jul 7, 2012)

I have Maverick ET-732 and a ThermoWorks Thermapen that I have had 8 months now. They work very well.


----------

